# Priming/painting exterior brick



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

I would drop everything (including wife) and move to Oregon tomorrow if I knew i had a job lol...

why people live in PA is beyond me, but who am i to judge.. Id prefer most stay in pa and not go west LOL:laughing:


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> if im going to be prosecuted for preferring SP over duration pfft


I/We are not prosecuting you, I was putting your rep on the bench though.

Do you care if we have a discussion on this matter, don't take it personal. I really am curious of the thought process here. 



> That doesnt go without saying when its 80+ outside i ****n hate working with duration...


If you did only one job with this duration, how do you say 80+?


----------



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

The last time i used it (on that mentioned job) it got hot as hell out and no matter how fast i was moving with the product.. that **** gummed up fast... 

Ill mention SP has better warranties than Duration does... Didnt you know that?


----------



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

had to multitask... ill finish what i was gona say in last post..

When you have a consumer with warranty concerns (even tho it doesnt mean ****) the consumer will pick something with the better warranty if it doesnt cost them anything or much more...


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

Let me say this, when I have a new person start working for me and they have been painting the standard 20 years they all say, none of them know how to apply duration or any of the lifetime paints for that matter until I show them.

I simply say forget everything you knew these paints are coatings and SP and others are paints. Paints you put on 2 mils thick and these coatings you put on at 7 mils thick to 10 mils thick depending on what store you buy from.

To apply coatings one must install and coat the surface, putting way more paint on and laying it off.






> Ill mention SP has better warranties than Duration does... Didnt you know that?


Do you know I can charge about the same price you charge or even less and use duration but make more money profit on a rough house than you do with SP.

No, I did not know SP has a better "warranty".


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> When you have a consumer with warranty concerns (even tho it doesnt mean ****) the consumer will pick something with the better warranty if it doesnt cost them anything or much more...




I have never had a person request out of over 10,000 people a product over a lifetime warranty product because of a better warranty. Please explain how they request that.


----------



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

This has tomany variables Mike heheh

I dont dispute that you can price Dur better than i can, I dont have a good price on that product haha. If i did, I would still only use it for particular types of jobs. Duration is glue =P and id only use it on a bad surface...

Friend of mine used it awhile back on a new spec home up in Alaska... Pulled the primer right off the T1-11 siding... So he says... Could have been moisture, who knows i wasnt there. I just hear bad **** about it when not used properly. I think i did mention in the begining that Duration isnt a prefered HO product...

As for my rep, he has never pushed Duration.

I do know one thing tho, im beat HAH.. good night...:sleep1:


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> I think i did mention in the begining that Duration isnt a prefered HO product...



What is the preferred product, I mainly use Aura now but have no problem with Duration except the cost is close and Aura sells better for me right now.

Duration costs me more than $40.00 and Aura cost's me around $50.00 I bought more Aura in 08 than any painter in Louisville and we all pay the same price.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> I do know one thing tho, im beat HAH.. good night...:sleep1:


Wish I had some leads tomorrow, My site was down a few days and it cost me big I'm sure.


----------



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

I do most of my work by referals.. I never concidered a web site until lately. I have one interior coming up and thats about it. Oh, possible exterior...hes shopping for a flybynight im sure of it, when i was out there he mentioned some guy that went around the neighborhood and painted each house for 1500 bucks and he liked how they turned out lol... I cant say much againt that accept "yeah they will be my best customer in 3 yrs when they all start pealing"


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

Kuba,
I sign 94% of my referral leads. Also 85% of those are on my first visit. If you have only 1 or 2 jobs lined up think about how many referrals you would have if you advertised and did more jobs or sold referrals better.:bangin:


----------



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

Mike,
I cannot agree with you more. I have changed my referral strategies 100 fold recently. My customers have nothing but great things to say about me, but I have failed to give them incentives to get me those referrals. That was really stupid of me, and i know it =) Im changing all of my marketing strategies and incentives to boost my blind calls and new customer base as we speak. Pretty much sums it up as restructuring.

One things for sure, i need to keep my ass off this web site and pay more attn to more immediate things LOL...


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> but I have failed to give them incentives to get me those referrals. That was really stupid of me, and i


I see the sarcasm there, and not very funny considering your not working and don't have any jobs lined up. I am on here a lot but seem to continue to get better at doing everything else I do at the same time. This is practice for me or school when I'm not in the field or playing high stakes or low stakes pool, poker. I am mainly on here while doing about 17 other online things, and studying a salepractice forum.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for the nod Kuba. Portland, OR is great May through October. After that it rains. Unemployment is high (10-12%) and the cost of living is in the top ten most expensive cities. It is green though and you can be in desert, ocean, mountain, snow your choice within an hour.

I definitely agree that duration is problematic in heat. Your experience in the past may not reflect current formulations. Paints change alot in seven years.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Kuba said:


> Friend of mine used it awhile back on a new spec home up in Alaska... Pulled the primer right off the T1-11 siding... So he says... Could have been moisture, who knows i wasnt there. I just hear bad **** about it when not used properly. I think i did mention in the begining that Duration isnt a prefered HO product...
> 
> As for my rep, he has never pushed Duration.
> 
> I do know one thing tho, im beat HAH.. good night...:sleep1:


Funny you should say this . . .
My SW rep just told me that people have been having problems with duration bitting too hard and pulling previous coatings off.


----------

